# My new theater design



## kclifford22 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am finishing my basement and have a room designated as a theater in the future when I can afford a new projector, screen, etc. Before we put up the sheetrock I wanted to run my speaker wire to the rears but I wanted to get some input first. I have attached a floor plan for reference. Basically, I will have an L shaped open area with a Media room to the right as you walk down the stairs. My first question is where is the best location for my rear speakers, and do you suggest I run a middle rear at this time also? I am anticipating my seating area to be about 12-13' back from the screen just below the back edge of the soffit. My speaker options are to place them in the box soffit or more behind the seating up in the corners. On another topic, do you think this room is large enough for two rows of seating or would an l shaped couch be better? Any other advice would be appreciated, i.e. lighting, paint colors, etc.
Thanks,

View attachment Basement.pdf


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Ken Welcome to the Shack!

Your room is large enough for two rows but that puts your first row a bit closer than I would go to the screen and front speakers.

Are you only running a 5.1 speakers setup? if so then your option "B" for placement would be better given the stairs. If you plan to go to 7.1 the rear speakers should not be in the rear corners of the room rather on the back wall about 4' apart.


----------



## kclifford22 (Jan 14, 2009)

Right now I was only thinking 5.1, but again this will ultimately be a future project as funds become available (Lottery!!!) and 7.1 would be nice. There is no rear wall for the media room, as it is open into the family room. I could mount the rear speakers of the 7.1 in front of the beam separating the two spaces and leave the side speakers in the box soffit. This would then make the media room long and narrow, and if I only have the one row of seating, that might be a bit much.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are the speakers you are using for the surrounds "in ceiling" speakers or are they book shelf stile?
Your room should be long an narrow. What are the usable dimensions of the room?


----------



## kclifford22 (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't have the speakers yet, I am only running the wires now and need to pick their spot before sheetrock goes up. I have not had good experiences with in wall speakers in the past, so I was planning on bookshelf speakers hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

kclifford22 said:


> I have not had good experiences with in wall speakers in the past, so I was planning on bookshelf speakers hanging from the ceiling.


Good plan, I was hoping you would say that.

make sure that your screen size still leaves room for the front speakers on the sides its not a good idea to place speakers directly in the corners. How big a screen are you thinking of building?


----------



## kclifford22 (Jan 14, 2009)

I was thinking of a 92" Screen (85" wide) which would leave about 20" on each side of the screen. Right now I was thinking of just floor mount speakers for the front 3 and mounting small bookshelf speakers for the sides and rear. What kind of speaker wire do you recommend? I always hear the debate between Monster vs. simple 12g wire from Home Depot.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, the good old speaker wire debate. Just go to your local Home depot and get a spool of 14awg wire (there is absolutely no difference in sound quality). If you wish 12 for the front is fine, I have 10awg on my fronts but thats overkill.
I prefer using floor standers "towers" for the mains as well and bookshelves for the rest works just fine. Just dont go to small on the bookshelves and look for something with a frequency response of at least 70-20,000Hz
Have a look at SVSound they sell great speaker packages including some of the best subs around. Yambika , EMP , and if you must go smaller Orb audio. There are also many others.


----------



## kclifford22 (Jan 14, 2009)

Is 14awg enough for my rear speakers? They will be approx 30 feet in length.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

14awg is plenty.


----------

